# Inverted Gapps for Charge?



## Chief_Airborne (Jan 2, 2012)

Just saw that there are inverted gapps for the Nexus...has anybody developed any inverted gapps for the Charge? Didn't see any.

Thx,
Chief


----------



## JihadSquad (Nov 2, 2011)

This would be awesome. My OCD self just hates reading gmails as black text on white...


----------

